# Televisor Goldstar sin audio¿?



## mapesalo (Jun 13, 2008)

En el siguiente texto pido a la comudad y a los moderadores poder dejar expresar mi inquietud acerca de mi televisor goldstar de 21'' type Nº a40kmx02xx  - con serie Nº 40417228, el televisor no reproduce ninguna clase de video asi sea conectandola por medio como el DVD o el VHS asi que me arriesgue a abrirlo y mirar su board, pero miro que esta no muestra ningun componente dañado (eso creo yo) y ademas mido la continuidad de los parlantes en el cableado que va conectado a la board y estas estan bien, asi que quedo bobo y sin nada que hacer frente al problema   , queriendo solucionarlo para ademas verificar donde esta el problema he puesto este tema para poder aprender un poco mas y expandir mis conocimientos, pido de favor encarecido a los moderadores que me ayuden con mi problema ya que no confio en las personas que reparan articulos electronicos por el sector de mi hogar.....agradesco cualquier ayuda puesto que esto ampliara mis conocimientos frente al tema
atentamente
said londoño
estudiante de electronica
SENA antioquia Colombia


----------



## mapesalo (Jun 13, 2008)

pido disculpas pues en mi enunciado me he equivocado y lo que no me reproduce mi televisor es sonido, el video esta perfectamente lo que no me funciona es el audio, gracias


----------



## jorge morales (Jun 13, 2008)

para verificar el audio de tu televisor ddebes seguir la normas de seguridad, para evitar un accidente, como desconectarlo antes de revisarlo asi mismo, como eres estudiante de electronica, tendras a la mano tu multimetro, antes de encararlo tendras que tener un poco de paciencia, y tenes que conseguir por lo menos el diagrama o en su caso seguir las pistas o cables que van al amplificador, y fuente que lo alimenta, asi como seguir la señal de entrada que alimenta a la entrada del amplificador.


----------



## mapesalo (Jun 13, 2008)

muchisimas gracias tendre muy en cuenta tu respuesta viejo jorge puesto que la verdad me hace falta escuchar lo que pasa por los canales, muchas gracias


----------

